# Suchfunktion wäscht jetzt 30% weisser und macht sexy!

## amne

Nach wochenlanger Arbeit ist es jetzt endlich soweit: In liebevoller Handarbeit haben wir (eigentlich ian! - ich hatte nur die Idee und habe ian! zur Umsetzung genötigt) die normale Suchfunktion, welche sich im Profil übrigens auch auf Deutsch einstellen lässt abgespeichert und mittels professioneller Tools (ich: emacs, ian!: diverse vi-derivate, kate) konnte die Default-Einstellung in langen Programmiersessions auf das Deutsche Forum umgestellt werden. Was bedeutet dies konkret?

Hier findet sich ab sofort die schnellste und beste Suchfunktion überhaupt. Kein lästiges Auswählen des deutschen Forums mehr. Keine lästigen Treffer aus den englischsprachigen Foren mehr. Mehr Erfolg im Beruf und Unterhaltung für die ganze Familie. Ihre Wäsche wird weisser als weiss und das andere Geschlecht wird von ihnen angezogen.

Vielleicht findets ja der eine oder andere praktisch, viel Spass und Erfolg beim Suchen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

wow, hübsch. hoffentlich wird die auch genutzt.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich würde ja jetzt sagen dass man das mal als Sticky markieren sollte oder zumindest in die Regeln reinsetzen. Die Suche ist wirklich schnell. Meine Glückwünsche  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Ich würde ja jetzt sagen dass man das mal als Sticky markieren sollte oder zumindest in die Regeln reinsetzen. Die Suche ist wirklich schnell. Meine Glückwünsche 

 

Noch ein Sticky und man hat nichts mehr von der ersten Seite. Hab aber was viel besseres. *nach unten zeig*

Die Suchfunktion selbst ist übrigens die ganz normale von forums.gentoo.org, das einzige was anders ist, ist die Voreinstellung auf das deutsche Forum im Formular.

----------

## boris64

hi, toller ansatz schonmal  :Wink: 

nur eines wäre für mich persönlich viel interessanter:

kann man nicht eine funktion in die forensuche einbauen,

die es ermöglicht, bestimmte foren "aussen vor zu lassen".

in meinen suchergebnissen  bin ich nämlich durchaus einverstanden mit

z.b. englischen beiträgen, dagegen finde ich diese ganzen italienischen treffer

("RISOLTO!RISOLTO!RISOLTO!") auf dauer ganz schön nervig.

mein italienisch ist nämlich ähnlich wie mein spanisch ein bisschen eingerostet.

----------

## ian!

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hi, toller ansatz schonmal 
> 
> nur eines wäre für mich persönlich viel interessanter:
> 
> kann man nicht eine funktion in die forensuche einbauen,
> ...

 

Hehe. Was meinst du, was ich von den ganzen Amis immer zu hören bekomme, ob man nicht diese ganzen deutschen Threads ausblenden könnte?  :Wink: 

Leider können wir das momentan nicht. Eigentlich wäre das einfach zu machen, aber...

Nun ja. Mal abwarten.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *amne wrote:*   

> ... und das andere Geschlecht wird von ihnen angezogen. 

 

amne, amne, da machst du irgendwas falsch...  :Wink: 

das andere geschlecht sollte ausgezogen werden, nicht angezogen... *grins*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Leider können wir das momentan nicht. Eigentlich wäre das einfach zu machen, aber... 

 

Schade, schade...die italienischen Threads gehn ja noch; sind ja auch nicht allzu viele...

Aber dies OTW-Sachen nerven mich in letzter Zeit extrem. Wen interessierts wer seine Steaks lieber rare oder well-done isst, oder ob die Kommunisten nur böse Sachen machen, oder (Gott bewahre) ob man Menschenfleisch essen würde...da krieg ich *plack*  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

Bei mir ists andersrum: Ich wünsch mir manchmal, das deutsche Forum bzw. einige Threads daraus oder noch besser die Beiträge mancher Leute herausfiltern zu können  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## stahlsau

meinst du mich?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

Natürlich nicht    :Shocked: 

----------

## stahlsau

oh, dann hab ich wohl jetzt umsonst 2 Stunden lang heiße Tränen in mein Kopfkissen geweint   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Kewle Sache. Hab ich grad mal gebookmarkiert  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

Nach wochenlanger Arbeit  ist es jetzt endlich soweit: In liebevoller Handarbeit habe ich mittels professioneller Tools (vim) meinem Opera in langen Programmiersessions die Suche im Gentoo-Forum begebracht.  :Wink: 

Hier der Auszug aus meiner search.ini (einmal Suche im Deutschen Forum und einmal in allen), 

```
[Search Engine !!!Laufende Nummer einsetzen!!!]

Name=Gentoo (de)

URL=http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

Query=search_keywords=%s&search_forum=28&show_results=topics

Key=k

Is post=1

Has endseparator=0

Encoding=

Search Type=0

[Search Engine !!!Laufende Nummer einsetzen!!!]

Name=Gentoo (all)

URL=http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

Query=search_keywords=%s&search_forum=-1&show_results=topics

Key=l

Is post=1

Has endseparator=0

Encoding=

Search Type=0

[Search Engine !!!Laufende Nummer einsetzen!!!]

Name=bugs.gentoo

URL=http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?long_desc=%s&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=RESOLVED&bug_status=VERIFIED&bug_status=CLOSED

Query=

Key=n

Is post=0

Has endseparator=0

Encoding=

Search Type=0

[Search Engine !!!Laufende Nummer einsetzen!!!]

Name=Portage

URL=http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=%s

Query=

Key=o

Is post=0

Has endseparator=1

Encoding=

Search Type=0
```

Wer noch nie was von der search.ini gehoehrt hat sollte mal einen blick hier rein werfen.

Viel Spass damit und hoffentlich hilft es dem einen oder anderen...

EDIT: Suche in bugs.gentoo.org (long description) und packages.gentoo.org hinzugefuegt

----------

## RoyalRob

sehr schoen sehr schoen... finde ich eine gute sache... besonders fuer einsteiger...

aber ich finde auch, dass man diese suche etwas hervorheben sollte.   :Wink: 

----------

